# Licking Bum?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

The past week or so Ninja has been licking his bum vigorously throughout each day I'd say about 3 or so times per day. Anyone have a clue why? I was thinking maybe anal glands but he hasn't been rubbing his bum anywhere just licking it a few times a day which he hasn't done before. 

Baby-Love had to have her glands drained once but she was rubbing her butt on the carpet all the time and with Ninja this isn't the case. 

Could it still be glands? I don't ave much experience in this, any suggestions would be appreciated. Oh ya and he is going #2 normally usually 2-3 times per day. Could he just be cleaning it maybe? He isn't in any sort of pain at all and is acting normal otherwise.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like anal glands to me still, even without the rubbing on the floor.
Not sure what else it could be really. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree w/ Terri, I do think it sounds like anal glands. Different dogs do different things, and licking bum is one of the most common indicators glands need to be drained


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there anyway to learn how to drain it yourself? LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its pretty easy to do...I've done all mine a time or two but much prefer to have the vets do it. There are how-to videos on youtube. Hope you have a strong stomach  Most groomers will do it for around $12, but I understand sometimes cash is tight.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

haha I will check out the vids and I def have a strong stomach I am a newly graduated nurse and have endured much grosser things in my short career LOL! If I can't figure out how to do it I'll ring the vet tmw! Thanks!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't use any more pressure than you would to say, squeeze a zit, lol. Sometimes the glands can be really full of thick crap, and you can hurt them if you squeeze too hard, but bear in mind that your chi isn't gonna be thrilled with you doing it anyway. You can also read "how-to's" if you google 'em. Fun fun!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha I look forward to it lmao I'll let you know how it goes! Probably won't do it until tomorrow I have a line up of shows on tonight


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Probably anal glands. Could also be a bacterial infection or allergic reaction. You are brave to do it yourself that it some NASTY stuff.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh yes I don't care honestly I mean how bad could it be? Some anal juice squirting out? LOL I plan on wearing a nose plug and gloves and doing it in the tub LOL


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahahah I just watched videos i am devastated baahahaha I will do it tho! I have an hour until the next show I am going to try it tonight hahahaha


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahahahah I just watched videos i am devastated baahahaha I will do it tho! I have an hour until the next show I am going to try it tonight hahahaha



 Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg it was soooo easy!!! I did it but only a small amount of liquid came out so i squeezed it 2 more times and the third time only clear liquid came out so I stopped he licked it then went to sleep LOL I hope that's the end of butt licking!

here are some pics for entertainment 










Ninja crying begging me not to do it


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

You look like a ninja lol :hello1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahaha it was all I could think of to mask myself lmao


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, it really isn't that difficult to do. If clear liquid came out that means his bum is pretty healthy.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

the first squeeze it was like pea sized brown liquid the second time was brown but not as dark then the third was clear so I hope I got it at the beginning of the buildup am I supposed to do this regularly or only if it's a prob?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

actually i just realized how dumb that sounded lol disregard.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahahahaha you're brave i've done Daisy and Brackens and my friends dogs before.. Brackens were the worse (suprising he was 12 weeks when he came and when i did it) fully of thick brown crap literally and i was heaving by the smell.. Is gross poor little things.. glad you got it out!!

And Congrats on Graduating.. such a fab job.. something i always wanted to but could never afford to coz the bursarys here whilst youre training are crap!! I admire you!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww thanks so much I managed to get through all of college with no loans!!! I still owe a lot on my credit card but once I get a job I will be able to pay it off quickly! I did a lot of online sales and paid for most of my college that way. It took up barely any of my time and that way I didn't have to work when I needed to study. I really just wanted to do it so I got it done now I just have that crazy 8 hour registration exam in september and I will be able to work finally!!! 


OMg my friend told me she did her dogs and it was thick crap everywhrre so I was terrified I was going to throw up all over Ninja but luckily for me it was a very very small amount and that must have been what it was because I haven't seen him lick his butt all day!! *touches wood* I saved myself $20 woohoo LOL


----------

